# Ral VNC und STRG-ALT-ENTF



## Robert Steichele (25. April 2004)

*Real VNC und STRG-ALT-ENTF*

Hab kein passendes Forum gefunden, deshalb poste ich meine Frage mal hier.
Wie kann ich über VNC auf dem anderen PC STRG-ALT-ENTF ausführen. Mein Problem ist, dass bei W2K immer erst die Anmeldemaske über diese Kombination aktiviert werden muss.
Oder gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, z.B. per Gruppenrichtlinie, das Hinweisfenster zu deaktivieren und direkt die Anmeldemaske anzuzeigen? Habe noch nichts entsprechendes gefunden.


----------



## gothic ghost (25. April 2004)

Hallo,
versuche es mal unter Dienste -> Anmeldedienst -> rechts Klick ->
Eigenschaften :
1. Allgemein -> von Manuell auf Automatisch
2. evtl. noch zusätzlich -> Anmelden : Haken setzen bei " Datenaustausch
zwischen Dienst und Desktop zulassen "
oder " Dieses Konto " aktivieren.


----------



## innovazione (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo
 es gibt die Möglichkeit, die VNC- Icone in der obereb linken Ecke anklicken,
es geht ein Menue auf ,ungefähr in der Mitte findest du die Kombination alt-contr-def, anklicken usw.

viel Erfolg


----------

